# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Leveling sandstone path

## MikeK

Hi, 
Just after some advice on leveling a sandstone path.  Basically, part of a pathway to my house is made from uneven sandstone rocks and put together with cement in a cobblestone kind of manner.  This means that the surface is not level - which is causing some issues with some of our older relatives.  So, I want to flatten it by grinding down the surface.  I have a few questions on this and all advice is welcomed: 
Facts: 
- area is about 10 square meters
- there are 8 steps involved as well a a landing area.
- probably need to take 1 cm off the peaks of the stone (on average). 
Questions:
- I am potentially going to do this with a hired grinder.  Does anyone know if this would be a special purpose grinder or something like an angle grinder?
- will this approach take forever?
- will I get anywhere near a level surface?
- the usage rates on the grinding disk seem quite high.  Will this type of grinding use a lot of the disk?
- is this a stupid idea? (i.e. is doing this so hard that I should just call in some professionals?) 
Thanks,
Mike.

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Mike you need a concrete floor grinder (I think thats what they're called)
Rotary grinder with carbirundum sp? blocks under. Most hire shops have them. Won' take long 2-3 hrs.

----------


## MikeK

Hi, 
I like to update my threads when I've done whatever it is that the thread was about.  Anyway, I spoke to the guys at Kennards (Concrete) Hire.  I got a grider with a specific disc (can't remember which type) but it worked an absolute treat.  Steps are reasonably flat (to the level that SWIMBO approves) and only took about 3 hours.  Great stuff. 
Regards,
Mike.

----------

